
Scala community today: fresh complaints of comment policing, Old Boys' Club - AheadOfTime295
https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/98u0lv/is_it_true_that_major_developers_behind_fp/e4nkpj4
======
AheadOfTime295
While on this topic:

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/98u0lv/is_it_true_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/98u0lv/is_it_true_that_major_developers_behind_fp/e4p3bky)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/98u0lv/is_it_true_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/98u0lv/is_it_true_that_major_developers_behind_fp/e4mwg8c)

On a more positive note, Sam Halliday just published Functional Programming
for Mortals with Scalaz

[2] [https://leanpub.com/fpmortals](https://leanpub.com/fpmortals)

